# CD - Laufwerke werden nicht erkannt



## Crash123 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem ...

meine CD - Laufwerke werden nicht mehr erkannt bzw.
nicht angezeigt ... Viren scann hat nix gebracht.
Woran kann das liegen?

Betriebssystem: Windoof Profesional
Laufwerke: LG RW/Brenner und LG DVD (es sind 2)

bin für jede Hilfe dankbar ...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## sheel (1. Juli 2011)

Hi

sie wurden in der Vergangenheit also schon mal erkannt?

Hast du irgendwas am Rechner geändert?
Etwas ein-/ausgebaut, Software (de-)installiert...?

Siehst du im Gerätemanager irgendwas mit gelben Ruf-/Fragezeichen beim Symbol
oder "unbekannte Geräte"?

Da ich "Windoof Profesional" übrigens nicht kenne,
nehme ich mal an, du hast "Windows XP Professional".

Gruß


----------



## Crash123 (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

zu

Frage 1: ja
          2: nein
          3: nein
          4: ja ^^

hast du eine Ahnung?


----------



## sheel (1. Juli 2011)

Gibt es im Gerätemanager unter "DVD/CD-ROM-Laufwerke" Einträge?
Wieviel, Namen?
Was steht bei jedem im Gerätestatus (wenn man den Eintrag öffnet)?


----------



## Crash123 (1. Juli 2011)

es gibt 2 einträge 

Status:

Der Gerätetreiber für diese Hardware kann nicht geladen werden. Der Treiber ist möglicherweise beschädigt oder nicht vorhanden. (Code 39)

Klicken Sie auf "Problembehandlung", um die Problembehandlung für dieses Gerät zu starten.

bei beiden.


----------



## sheel (1. Juli 2011)

Deinstallier den Treiber und lass Windows selber einen aussuchen.


----------



## Crash123 (1. Juli 2011)

hab ich gemacht ... bringt nix


----------

